# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  free online πλοηγηση

## sotiris

http://www.navigation.gr

εχει και μια πολυ χρησιμη λειτουργεια, το κουμπι Δρομολογηση, με το οποιο σου λεει και τους δρομους που πρεπει να περασεις και μαλιστα μπορει να σου εμφανισει το συγκεκριμμενο τμημα που θα επιλεξεις.

----------


## koki

Καλό φαίνεται!
Το μόνο που παρατήρησα είναι ότι δεν έχει καλή ακρίβεια στην αρίθμηση. 

Και ότι δεν χειρίζεται καλά τις αλλαγές ονομασίας δρόμων.
(Μου λέει να στρίψω εκεί που αλλάζει όνομα ο δρόμος, ενώ θα έπρεπε απλά να πάω ευθεία)

Για γενική πλοήγηση καλό είναι  ::

----------


## trendy

Εμένα πάλι για να πάω σπίτι μου με έβαλε να κάνω ένα ολόκληρο οικοδομικό τετράγωνο, περνώντας μέσα από μία πλατεία και πηγαίνοντας σε 2 δρόμους ανάποδα-παράνομα  ::

----------


## papashark

και δεν πήγες ?

----------

